# Perlow Truss Bar



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

Got tired of putting this project off. Excited to get it assembled and on the road. My Trek 830 is a bit small for me. Running 4spd Nexus on TOC wood and stock Fauber chain wheel/crank. Has modern, old style Brooks saddle. No sure if want to use the fenders or not. Fork turned out to be nickel plated (kool).


----------



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2016)

SOONER!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

ok....


----------



## Cdollar4 (Aug 24, 2016)

That is going to be killer

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2016)

more pics


----------



## Duchess (Sep 5, 2016)

I love the shape of that truss--the almost horizontal front to the drop at the rear lends it a sense of movement.


----------

